# Any ideas for decorating children's room?



## fay34 (Jun 30, 2015)

I have renovated my house and now looking for some good interior designs. I have done the living room design, but no idea to design my daughter's bedroom. She has lots of toys and I've no idea where to keep that all. Can anyone help me with that? Any ideas are much appreciated.


----------



## rahulahuja2685 (Jul 2, 2015)

Just do a Google image search you will get a wide range of ideas from there.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you plan on moving sometime in the near future, go with a color that is easy to cover with a Neutral color.

If you plan on living there until she graduates. Make it so if she decides later that she wants a non-girl looking room. Paint it with a color you can go either way.

We painted my son's room "Banana" at first. His Junior year of h.s. he painted two walls Bears Orange, the other two Bears Blue. Hung up Blue drapes that are able to darken his room, that you need a flashlight, if you cannot find the ceiling fan/light remote.

The darkening drapes were put up, because he gets really bad migraines.

As for the toys. Go through and find the broken ones and toss into a trash bag to put into recycling. Toys she has not played with in a while, put them in a Large Plastic Tub.

When she gets bored with those toys she is left with. Rotate them out with the stored ones.

The ones that are no longer age specific, mark for a Garage sale, same as any clothing and bedding items.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

When it comes to decorating your kid’s room, especially for your little princess, you need to be more careful. For this you can divide your task in three steps, i.e. planning, painting and storage options. Start with planning, what all she need in her room, like study table, bed, couch, etc. Paint is an important part, don’t miss it. Though it depends on her choice, yet girls are attracted towards light and bright colors. This never means you have to go for pink! At last, make sure you provide her proper storage solutions to keep her things in order.


----------



## mangovectors (Jul 7, 2015)

*Decorating Ideas*

Try Pinterest or Houzz for great interior decorating ideas with lots of pictures!


----------



## thediyhubby (Nov 1, 2014)

A few years ago I painted the one wall in my girls' room with blackboard paint. The best thing I ever did! They loved it. Spent hours creating art works on there..


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

@mangovectors

Please purchase your advertising.


----------



## Lena Sterling (Jul 9, 2015)

fay34 said:


> I have renovated my house and now looking for some good interior designs. I have done the living room design, but no idea to design my daughter's bedroom. She has lots of toys and I've no idea where to keep that all. Can anyone help me with that? Any ideas are much appreciated.


Hi,

There can be thousands of ideas for decorating your kid's room:

1.) You can put a rack which has different columns to keep their stuff organized.

2.) Good and soothing wall colours can make the room more attractive.

3.) You can use chalkboard paint with any choice of colour.

4.) One can use picture frames, there come different types of frames which can change the banal look of a room in attractive and lively place.

Today, you can also use picture frames without mats which are available in different materials and designs. Either you can use multiple picture frames or you can also try large picture frames.

5.) With a little money & creative ideas, you can transform your child's room into something magical.

6.) Include different kinds of lighting in your kid's room. This will add to the overall beauty of the room.

I am posting some photographs which will help you understand my point. Although, you can get all this stuff on Google but still I am providing you info here:


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

pinterest and houzz are your friends!!!


----------



## DickDock (Jul 15, 2015)

You can make a big carton strong box and paint it or stick cartoon characters. Inside this box you can store all your daughter's toys. 
It will be interesting for her and may fit into the interior.


----------



## ImAbsorbed (Sep 21, 2015)

Toy boxes can make an excellent choice. There's so many different types available to buy. Not only do they provide a practical solution. But they also make a great place for a kid to sit. My Son loves to put his shoes on while sitting there before going out. :smile:


----------



## Le Caire Linens (Sep 26, 2015)

try not to do a very pink or princessy theme in the room. kids' taste in decor change drastically on an annual or even monthly basis. 
grey and turquoise tones are very clean and in right now, and accessorizing with yellow can brighten up the room. 
you can also have a wall paper on a major wall in the room, and you can pick that depending on ur daughter's age.. something animal or alphabet/number theme if she is a toddler for instance, or maybe a damask if she is a little older.
as for the toys, I am currently in your shoes, and the battle of the toys is never ending for me! What i find works best, is clear storage drawer units that will fit in her closet. also a bench with storage under the seat, and beds that come with drawers on the sides. i dont think you can have too much storage when you have children! 
make conscience decisions when it comes to decorating. you are constantly looking to add value to ur house.. so painting a room bright pink may please ur daughter for the interim, but will be an eye sore! but get her involved in accessorizing the room.. picking out the bedding, any art work or mirrors, etc.. this sense or involvement is very rewarding for children  
good luck in ur reno! if u need anymore help, please let me know. i have some design background and may be able to help you further


----------



## zeekhoe (Oct 16, 2015)

those look great


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

I would think like something like this great for a childs room!










https://www.rhbabyandchild.com/


----------



## Straightup (Nov 9, 2015)

I have seen some nice boxes at Ikea for kids room and those boxes can be used for sitting arrangement as well


----------



## giterrdone (Nov 30, 2015)

Sdyess love that cabinent! I have been going through older family pictures with of my kids. (They are now 4 and 5). My wife has been using pinterest to get framing ideas of how to best layout all of their pictures from over the years. I think we've settled on a few designs. The last frame I put together (trying to do it the cheap way) it fell apart. So this time around my wife is making me get quotes from framing places in the area. I am a newer Austinite (Texas). I was wondering if anyone has ever used them before by chance..


----------



## sheikhmohammed (Dec 8, 2015)

If you’re redecorating or renovating a kid’s bedroom, don’t start work without look through our children's room ideas. Whatever your decorating style, you can really have fun when it comes to decorating a child’s bedroom.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

What you can do is, try creating a continuous art center which makes you child fall in love with the space. You can use wainscoting in a room, paint the wall below with the chalkboard paint, that too in the color of your child’s choice. Also, if you are planning to paint a dresser or any other furniture, remember your child will grow out rapidly. Hence, place something which is easy to modify with his growing age.


----------



## melving.crane (Dec 28, 2015)

Take a look at Disney's various child based colors and themes animations or cartoons. And you'll surely get ideas to decorate your daughter room perfectly.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I was given a nice wooden chest at 8. My sister, also. Easy to clean up the room by tossing things in. About the size of a hope chest. I kept it all through the years. First, it had toys, dolls, children's books, then secret notes, comic books, letters, etc, as I grew older. It was Chinese Lacquer & we were taught to take care of them. It went in all my homes, at the end of my bed. It even went with my reproduction 18th century Mahogany four poster


----------

